# CPC-A seeking part time remote work/or in office



## Lorrainbow (Oct 21, 2011)

I am newly certified CPC coder with over 35 years in the medical field-but am new to
coding.I began the coding in 2010 and got the certification 10/21/11.I live in the central Minnesota area.
Lorrainbow_2000@yahoo.com

Lorraine A. Lukes-Heckman 
15 Portage Trail
Sauk Rapids, Mn. 56379
320-253-1747
2011	 American Academy of Professional Coders

Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice 
1983	Minneapolis School of Massage 
Certified Massage Therapist
1982	Minneapolis Technical Institute 
Certificate of Completion as Travel Agent
1980	University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee 
Scholarship in Intro to Rehab Counseling
1977	Milwaukee Area Technical College 
Associate Degree – Occupational Therapy Assistant
1971	Anderson Specialized Training Business School 
Certified as a Medical Assistant
EXPERIENCE
September 2005 – Present
                                                 	St. Cloud Hospital  
St. Cloud, Minnesota

Health Unit Coordinator

Responsibilities include answering all phone calls and transferring to staff,
directing and answering questions for the general public and family,
transcribing doctor’s written orders and ordering appropriate testing in a timely manner, stuffing charts. Managing EPIC electronic records with 
scheduling, ordering and keeping patient accounts updated.
October 1988 –Sept. 2005
	Cardiovascular Consultants/Cardiovascular Surgeons, Robbinsdale, MN
 	Registration Coordinator 
Responsibilities include registration of all new patients (clinical, hospital, outreach, mobile) and update old accounts in disc system. Verify insurance on insurance websites, call skilled nursing facilities for Medicare verification.
 	Patient Visit Coordinator/Patient Referrals 
Prepared charts, called for patient records and referrals. Set up new accounts, ordered office supplies, and distributed mail.
 	Medical Receptionist/Scheduler – Cardiology Clinic
Responsibilities included setting up patient accounts into Disc computer with large amount of HMO’s, Medicare and private insurances. Heavy patient contact, greeting patients, verifying information. Set up appointments, filed, made charts, answered phones, called for reports and referrals. Alternated position with other scheduler and set up surgical cardiac procedures and heart surgeries. All scheduling was done on an NCR computer. Obtained pre-certification for surgical procedures through insurance companies and pre-registered patients.
July 1985 
to July 1988	Southwest Clinic, LTD., Edina, MN 
Medical Receptionist – General Practice and Specialty Clinic
 	Responsibilities included setting up patient accounts into Disc computer working with a HMO’s, Medicare and private insurance. Heavy patient contact, greeted patients, verified information. Set up all patient appointments, typed reports and schedules, took prescription refills and new prescriptions, relayed medical information to patients. Answered heavy phones and took messages.
December 1984 
to May 1985	Lake Hospital of the Palm Beaches, Lake Worth, Florida 
Ward Secretary – Adolescent Psychiatric Unit
 	Responsibilities included communication of calls between physician’s and nurses, ordering lab and various tests, transcribing orders and ordering supplies.
April 1981 
to October 1984	St. Mary’s Hospital, Minneapolis, MN 
Ward Secretary – Adult Psychiatric Unit
 	Hired as a House Float/Ward Secretary working in any medical unit that required assistance, such as Maternity, Orthopedic and Medical Surgical. 
Was promoted to Ward Secretary – Adult Psychiatric Unit in November 1982. Duties included the following: transcribing orders, ordering supplies, communication between staff and patients (verbal and/or memo), handling discharging, admissions, reservations, carrying out all of Doctor’s orders for lab, therapy, chemical dependency, counseling, etc. Heavy public relations work, answering of phones, answering emergency crisis calls by indicating to caller, by judgmental experience, to proceed to crisis center or hospital; worked with Medical Examiners or missing persons calls.
August 1975 
to April 1981 	St. Mary’s Hospital, Milwaukee, Wisconsin 
Certified Unit Secretary – Adult and Pediatric Burns
 	Duties included transcribing orders, ordering supplies, communication between staff and patients, handling discharging, admissions, reservations, and carrying out all doctors’ orders for lab, x-ray – most ordering through Medpro computer. Heavy public relations and emergency situations. 

Organizations & Achievements	Member Pastel Society of America 
Member of AAPC
References	Furnished upon request.


----------

